# Rest in Peace, my Marie



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> My heart is broken, my Marie is gone. She was with me for over 10 years, I don't know what to do without her.
> 
> The Goldens and Sabu have been especially subdued around her this last week. She was so fragile-not eating or dirinking unless it was from my hand.
> 
> ...


Oh Linda I am so very sorry. I know there are no words that can ease the pain you are feeling - but know lots of love is coming your way from CT.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Linda...Im so sorry....God speed Marie. She is free of all pain and running with a big smile at the bridge.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linda I am so sorry to read this. My thoughts and prayers are with ya.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh Linda....Im so sorry....it was so clear to all how much that little girl meant to you...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Linda I am so, so sorry. My thoughts are with you at this terrible time.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my Gosh Linda my heart just sank when i saw this thread...I am so very very sorry for your loss. Marie is at peace now even though you are not...great big hugs sent your way...you are in my thoughts

Heather


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marie. She is now running free playing with all the pups at the bridge until you can be together again. rest in peace sweet Marie.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, and I am sure your other dogs are grieving, too. May they help you get through these painful days.

I always liked her name!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sad for your loss. God speed Marie.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Marie.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss...when they go they take a piece of our hearts but remember the footprints they leave behind...wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

I know how difficult of a time this is for you and am so sorry to hear of Marie's loss. My Sage, among others, have greeted her at The Bridge. I lost mine this last May to hemangiosarcoma, with a similar situation. The release from pain and the fact that she'll be there to meet me one day has been a small help. May your memories of Marie sustain you through this time of grief. We're all here for you.
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear your sad news about Marie


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((((((Linda))))))))
Big comforting hugs to you

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Linda, I am sorry for your loss. Marie sounded like a wonderful companion. Treasure the memories that the two of you shared. You are in my prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.RIP,pretty girl!.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Marie. I know that my Gage, who was lost under similar circumstances, was there to greet her. Her pain has ended, but yours is just beginning. Sleep well, dear Marie.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Linda - I am so very sorry for your loss! I really feel your pain  I have such a hard time with losses like yours as it just hasn't been very long since I lost my precious Apple. As I read this I remember too clearly how hard it was to say goodbye to Apple and Calamity. I know too well that there are no words that I can say/type that will ease the pain you are going through. I hope you are able to take comfort in knowing that your Marie _is_ happy and free now! I bow to the members here who are much better with condolences too! Hang in there. I am so very sorry for your loss! I wish I was better with words in times like these and apologize for stumbling with my words in trying to find the right thing to say.

Tiffany


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry Linda {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Words cannot begin to cover how sorry I am for you. Please know you're in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marie.  She is at peace now, pain free and playing at the bridge.

Sending comforting thoughts to you this sad day. {{{{}}}}


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Linda...


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Linda, I am so sorry.

Helaine


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You & Marie will remain in our prayers. Rest in peace sweet little one.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Marie, RIP Marie


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...Linda...I'm SO SORRY to hear this. Poor baby...my prayers and thoughts go with you.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. I will light a candle to help guide her on her journey to Rainbow Bridge.

God speed sweet angel Marie.............


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh dear, Linda... I know you are so lost without your girl. She had a good life--not long enough. You took such good care of her--right to the end. She is free now...

Please tell us more stories of her when you can...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this.... Rest in peace, Marie.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> My heart is broken, my Marie is gone. She was with me for over 10 years, I don't know what to do without her.
> 
> The Goldens and Sabu have been especially subdued around her this last week. She was so fragile-not eating or dirinking unless it was from my hand.
> 
> ...


 
Oh no... Linda, I am crying right along with you. Poor little Marie. I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Linda,

When you're ready, would you mind sharing your favorite picture of Marie with us?

Thanks


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks,everyone. It helps to know others understand. I have cried so much that my eyes are swelling up. I cannot believe how much I miss her.

One of my friends said it best-how can such a small dog leave such a big hole in your heart?

Here are some pictures of Marie in January, after coming home from the clinic in Appleton. In the one picture she is rolling on her back, having just come home from the clinic (she still has the bandage on from her IV). In the other, the dogs are doing their usual "Let's watch Mom cook" thing.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet 'lil Marie.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about Marie's passing. From your posts it has always been clear how much you love her. Take care, Linda.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're loss of Marie, I know you're pain, RIP Sweet Marie







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of little Marie. I love my 'big dogs' with all my heart but there is something about the little ones. I think they grow bigger personalities due to their lack of size! I still miss my Jack Russell every day.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss


----------

